# My first ever litter, doing well,,,new pics



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm proud to announce my very first litter numbering 10, at 3 days (first time I've dared to peek) they all seem to be doing well and I can't wait to see what colours come in because I have no idea who Dad was! I'll keep you updated as the fur comes in.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

So helpless. Very cute.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome! Looks like about 4 of them will be a darker shade of something. Do they all have dark eyes or do some look pink? Have you tried to sex them yet? Keep up the good work!


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> Awesome! Looks like about 4 of them will be a darker shade of something. Do they all have dark eyes or do some look pink? Have you tried to sex them yet? Keep up the good work!


I haven't dared to touch them yet as I'm so new to this. I was going to try holding them at day 7 unless anyone has better advice....I really don't want eaten babies at this stage in my career (ha ha).


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Just do what makes you feel comfortable, it's not necessary to handle them so young but I usually can't wait much more then 3 days myself. You can try putting your hand in the nest and push the bedding around, see how the mother reacts. It would be good to gently flip them upside down to see their milk bellies...lol, like I said I can't ever wait. None of mine have ever been eaten but it does happen.


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

Caution to the wind..I tried one,hope the poor bugger isn't dead tomorrow lol


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah! No worries...


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww,super, Congrats


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Cute little pink sausage. LOL.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice lookin' bunch of little eekers. Congrats!


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Awww!!! so adorable


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

My babes at 7 days...anyone know what I can expect from these colours?


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

missed a few in that shot


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wait...wrong upload sorry..try this one


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww...you've got brindles for sure, chocolates and perhaps lilac? Are they satin too?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They don't look satin to me; just very very sleek and healthy. Good work!


----------



## mouse333 (Aug 30, 2010)

awww cute


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

what color was the mother?


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats, very cute


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

salemouse said:


> what color was the mother?


Mum is a broken brindle I believe, Dad was the milkman for all I know lol


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have new pics at 12 days, all 10 are going great!

























and my favorite pic


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

bels10 said:


> salemouse said:
> 
> 
> > what color was the mother?
> ...


lol xD well they are adorable non the less.


----------

